# Chicken Paradise



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This end of our big garden is now gone to the chickens! I tilled it and tossed rye grass seed out and a cam of scratch and blk sunflower seeds. Maybe they'll miss some so it'll sprouted!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oops, forgot the picture!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Talk about a huge area to wander in. The only concern I would have is from overhead. Not much you can do about that though.

Your soil looks sandy from this side of the monitor.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

A nice big plot of land you have there


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Look at all your happy chickens with new ground to scout.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks good! I want one too.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They have easy access to the coop. I'm going to plant some kind of tree or bush to give them a hiding place.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That's exactly what we (used to) do with our chickens! Now we are building a new coop for new chickens next to the garden so they can have access to it when we need them to. You need to do like we did though and install a 'stupid bench' outside the garden so you can keep an eye on them. LOL, that's my story anyway.


*edited to add* I'm jealous of your awesome tiller!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice set up.Looks like your trees are budding.It's still winter here.I'm just now thinking of starting some plants.I'm going back to containers.Last year it rained so much the garden was a disaster.This winter it has rained so much my pond is flooded.Only 2nd time in 16yrs it has gone over the bank.It should be frozen now.Mother Nature sure is ornery any more.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have said bench inside the garden, Z.
That tiller has been a life saver! It's rear tine, front pull. Even I can use it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a tiller like that in NY.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh my I LOVE your garden


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx ,Maryellen! We used to plant most of it when the kids where still at home. I love to can and freeze our own produce. We gave most of it to the chickens and are using the top 1/3 for us a raised bed. I also have asparagus that should be coming up soon. We put our onions in a few days ago.


----------

